# Monaro VZ on PBM



## Jeffs386 (Nov 1, 2005)

click the photo for a bigger pic


----------



## LYNMUP (Nov 26, 2005)

I so want a set of those! How much did they set you back? 

NICE!


----------



## Jeffs386 (Nov 1, 2005)

after all was said and done about $1500 for the wheels ...pricey I know but the wheels are made for the car, no spacers or adapters are needed and I don't have to worry about strut rub or fender rolling,I really think the GTO should have come with these as the 18" option


----------



## LYNMUP (Nov 26, 2005)

I agree. I was given a quote by them before and am just waiting for the money. What tires are you running, and did you buy lugnuts or did it come
with some?


----------



## rt66er (Nov 1, 2005)

Me too.....


----------



## Jeffs386 (Nov 1, 2005)

LYNMUP said:


> I agree. I was given a quote by them before and am just waiting for the money. What tires are you running, and did you buy lugnuts or did it come
> with some?


You will love the wheels,I'm running BFG G-Force Sports,the wheels came with lug nuts but they were the ones with plastic covers so I bought some chrome jobs


----------

